# College Dressing for the Winter! by luvsic



## luvsic (Jan 11, 2010)

_NOTE: Mods, is it ok if I post this here? I write a blog for (primarily) college dressing, and makeup advice. Because I was glad to see some people appreciated my last post on how to be fashionable, I just thought that I could share some advice on what I think looks good! 
_
What to Wear to a College Class, Winter Edition 

I was inspired by this post to write about what's a good outfit to wear to a college class.

Beware! Zombies are infiltrating your school (_what_?) No, not the blood sucking, back-from-the-dead kind...the kind that wears a gigantic hoodie, pink sweats and UGG boots to class every. single. day. (Note: Was guilty of this this past semester, no lie. Especially during dead week. But we all slip up from time to time, that's life, isn't it?) 

College dressing poses an interesting dilemna - it's the one time you can express your true style without the restriction of dress codes, but you still have to dress comfortably because you'll be walking everywhere, a lot of times in unforgiving weather. Lots of cute pieces aren't practical for everyday. And while I agree that it's really easy, especially during the winter time, to roll out of bed, pull your hair back into a bun tuck a pair of sweats tucked into heavy-duty boots, I know I started to feel really gross after wearing the same thing over and over again, day after day, week after week. So here are some tips that you can follow to pump up your style so you stand out, not blend in.

*bonus: I have also included special *DO NOT DO* (DND) tips!

*1) Leggings, meet reader. Reader, meet your new best friend.*
Honestly, jeans are uncomfortable, in my opinion. They pinch and squeeze, and when you sit down if you're wearing a pair of low-riders the entire back row of your chemistry class gets the delight of seeing your thong (or worse, your floral granny panties!) So what's a warm alternative that will still allow you to look cute? LEGGINGS, of course! I personally like them paired with a fitted sweater dress or cardigan. I also like them paired with knee boots, or booties with a kitten heel. 

*FEELING DARING? Try leather leggings and motorcycle boots paired with a long t-shirt for a fun edge. Don't forget to cover up with a coat when you're outside, though!

Examples:

Outfit #1 - oversized sweater, grey leggings, and a wooly hat for fun. A pink tote is girly and cute, and adds personality. UGGs for added comfort!







Outfit #2 - A nice long grey cardigan, white ruffled button down, grey leggings and black riding boots for a more classic touch. Add a cute tote for youthfulness.






*2) Three words: Flat Thigh Boots
*They're bold, daring, and will be the cherry topper to any outfit you have on because face it - they won't go unnoticed. EVER. These will INSTANTLY add jazz to any outfit you have on. These tend to look best with skinny jeans or big sweater dresses with leggings. Hot, hottie, hot. 

*FEELING DARING? Pair them with an oversized boyfriend blazer, leggings, and simple boyfriend t-shirt underneath. 

Example:        






*3) Pull from your summer wardrobe.
*What I like about winter is how layering can be the key to dressing up style AND keeping warm. That said, I really love the concept of pairing shorts with tights. It'll keep you warm AND it's cute. I have a pair of shorts that are made of a thicker material, so I think they're actually meant for wearing in colder weather (that's what I tell myself, anyway.) Again, replace the flip flops with knee-high boots, or booties. They'll add additional warmth and extra style. 

Example:  






*Note: I know I said no high heeled boot shoes for the winter, but this is all I could find on Polyvore. Aim for something with a lower heel, or no heel, if you want to maintain comfort. 


*4) If all else fails, keep things classic.
*I am a firm believer that nobody ever goes wrong with Ralph Lauren. Polo sweaters paired w/ pearl necklaces + jeans w/ riding boots will forever be in style - they're classy, sophisticated, and timeless. There is also a great variety of colors when it comes to these classic sweaters, so by all means, throw on some pink or purple if you'd like! It will always make a good impresson on your professor, too, if you dress clean and crisply. Layer on a heavier coat (like a peacoat) if you live in places where it gets especially cold. 

*FEELING DARING? Wear a full-on blazer with a tie, like below, to add extra sophistication to an outfit. This menswear-inspired twist is extremely preppy and sexy in it's own way. 

Examples:

Outfit # 1 - a black sweater is classic, but a little puff detailing along the sleeves makes it a little different. Pair it with a classic black peacoat, skinny jeans, black riding boots and cute pearl necklace to top it off. 






Outfit #2 - The ultimate preppy outfit. Striped polo, white skinny jeans, and brown riding boots make for a classic "riding" outfit. Add some special touches, like a full-on polo blazer and a tie to add a more masculine, school-girl look. Gorgeous and classy, with a twist!






Now that I've given you some ideas for how to play up your winter wardrobe, here are some tips on what NOT to do during the winter time. 

The DO NOT DO (DND) Section

*1) Leggings as Pants.
*Ok....seriously? I don't know why girls think they can get away with this, but I'm going to have to report this to the fahsion police if I see this continuing to happen. Who said this was ok? This isn't Yoga class - cover up that bum! Nobody wants to see your butt jiggle when you walk up the stairs or run across campus to catch your next class. They're meant to be worn under pieces that specifically are tailored to go below the waist. Somebody please put an end to the regular shirt and legging trend!

*2) Super High Heeled Boots
*When you're trudging through snow or working a slippery sidewalk, on your way to a classrom 20 minutes away from your apartment, the last thing you want to worry about is your height. So while these do add a couple inches for shorties like me, it's just not practical. Save them for a night out, not to class. 

*3) Choosing Style Over Comfort...aka Freezing over Feeling Toasty
*Ladies, PLEASE wear outfits that make sense. I don't know if it's just on my campus, but seeing girls wear nike shorts and UGG boots paired with a giant sweater makes NO SENSE. So the bottom half of your leg and your body above the waist is all warm and your thighs are freezing? What's the point? It looks ridiculous and FEELS ridiculous too. I've been guilty of trying to pull off "cute" by wearing a giant sweater and boots...but I ended up shivering as I waited for the bus because I couldn't stand the wind whipping against my legs while everyone else stared at me like I was a maniac. Be smarter than that!! No shorts, flip flops, stand alone t-shirts...save 'em for summer!

*In Conclusion...*

I'm not going to lie - I _will _have days when I'm decked out in my sweatpant and UGG glory. Let's just try not to make it _every day_ next semester.


*HAPPY DRESSING,
Mani*


----------



## Babylard (Jan 11, 2010)

cute outfits you put together! too bad i live in winterpeg and uggs are a must, every day, or else your toes will freeze and break off. lol and dressing like a balloon keeps you alive =D as hideous as it may look...


----------



## luvsic (Jan 11, 2010)

^ thanks honey! I try haha. I am actually happy with how most of those outfits came out. And lol at dressing like a balloon...I remember when I used to live up north and I had to do that too. How about wearing a super heavy coat and then dressing cute underneath? At least when you're in the building it'll be heated (unless they're ESPECIALLY cruel) and you can take off your jacket and such.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 11, 2010)

i am not in college anymore but i remember my college days.. it was before the ugg craze so a lot of girls wore sweats and flip flops.. or flip flop with those toes that stick out haha
it gets cold here so they must have been crazy!! i wore full face make-up, nice clothes, etc. and now i kinda regret it.. that was the one time i did not have to get ready and i blew it.. now i work in an office and dont have a choice lol.. but good advice


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 12, 2010)

i LOVE the boots in the last pic!

i think youve inspired an outfit for this week. Black leggings. White V neck. Long grey v neck wooly pull over sweater with my equestrian rain boots!


----------



## luvsic (Jan 12, 2010)

BEA2LS, oh my gosh, I can't believe girls actually wore flip flops in the winter...ick! D: I guess UGGs aren't much of an upgrade either...they actually look even more ridiculous lol.

Mabelle - yay, glad I could help! I will be working on more entries in the future, so I will post them here when I get the chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone! xoxo


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_BEA2LS, oh my gosh, I can't believe girls actually wore flip flops in the winter...ick! D: I guess UGGs aren't much of an upgrade either...they actually look even more ridiculous lol.

Mabelle - yay, glad I could help! I will be working on more entries in the future, so I will post them here when I get the chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone! xoxo_

 
lol i'm guilty of wearing UGGs but i agree with you on that! in college, i did sometimes was a bit lazy once in awhile but i never could do it everyday.. i still am prissy like that


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Jan 13, 2010)

you put together such cute outfits! I love that peacoat in the one outfit. SO cute. Do you know where I could find one like that?? Thank you for this post.


----------



## mern (Jan 13, 2010)

Reppin Fort Mcmurray alberta here... Uggs are definitely a must. Or ridiculously ugly -40 boots. Northface anything and layers that make you look like you gained 30 pounds. -17 weather and people are out shovelling their drive way in t-shirts, -50 you dont catch anyone outside.


----------



## luvsic (Jan 16, 2010)

BEA2LS - bahah oh I am so guilty of wearing UGGs too...I occasionally do when I'm especially having a "blah" day. I just don't wear them with shorts like some girls do here when the weather's colder O_O

MaskedBeauty - thanks girl! I have one like that and I recall getting it at Banana Republic. I actually did find a dupe - 

bebe Double Breasted Belted Pea Coat

Bebe's double-breasted pea coat is not a bad price and it looks very similar to the one in the picture! 

Other stores to try for peacoats would be the Gap, American Eagle, and Guess, I would say. Also, don't mark out department stores! They have sales and you can find some pretty neat stuff there. HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mern - LOL nice point system. I would have to say for me though, -100 if you're caught outside wearing a shorts and a hoodie to be "cute" in the winter. Yuck. (Guilty as charged! But I have thankfully reformed and am NEVER DOING THAT AGAIN)

*cough*notadvertising*cough* if you want to follow my blog below I am trying to update at least once every two weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if I gain more readership I'll try to update once a week. 

I love to post here though! So I will continue to do that.


----------



## funkychik02 (Jan 18, 2010)

You inspire me to create balanced outfits. Thank you for helping me find my middle ground.


----------



## luvsic (Jan 20, 2010)

^ Your welcome! I actually wore an outfit like the one I made in the "leggings" post (outfit #2) and it was awesome!


----------



## mern (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_BEA2LS - bahah oh I am so guilty of wearing UGGs too...I occasionally do when I'm especially having a "blah" day. I just don't wear them with shorts like some girls do here when the weather's colder O_O

MaskedBeauty - thanks girl! I have one like that and I recall getting it at Banana Republic. I actually did find a dupe - 

bebe Double Breasted Belted Pea Coat

Bebe's double-breasted pea coat is not a bad price and it looks very similar to the one in the picture! 

Other stores to try for peacoats would be the Gap, American Eagle, and Guess, I would say. Also, don't mark out department stores! They have sales and you can find some pretty neat stuff there. HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mern - LOL nice point system. I would have to say for me though, -100 if you're caught outside wearing a shorts and a hoodie to be "cute" in the winter. Yuck. (Guilty as charged! But I have thankfully reformed and am NEVER DOING THAT AGAIN)

*cough*notadvertising*cough* if you want to follow my blog below I am trying to update at least once every two weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if I gain more readership I'll try to update once a week. 

I love to post here though! So I will continue to do that._

 

LOL No not a point system. The outside temperature in degrees Celsius. lol that was good for a laugh though! it literally gets to be like minus 55 degrees Celsius here... so not nice.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 21, 2010)

Hahaha, I love your advice about the leggings as pants and the shorts in the winter. Well on my campus, girls are just wearing leggings under their gym type shorts. Sigh, it seems so pointless to me.. but I guess they're following your rule of covering up their butts =)


----------



## luvsic (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Hahaha, I love your advice about the leggings as pants and the shorts in the winter. Well on my campus, girls are just wearing leggings under their gym type shorts. Sigh, it seems so pointless to me.. but I guess they're following your rule of covering up their butts =)_

 
GURL

Oh my gosh, I was totally going to make my next post about that - 'NIKE SHORTS + LEGGINGS' and no, that does NOT pass my fashion rules either. 

Thanks for bringing that up! My next post is really long, I'm excited to share it here too


----------



## luvsic (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mern* 

 
_LOL No not a point system. The outside temperature in degrees Celsius. lol that was good for a laugh though! it literally gets to be like minus 55 degrees Celsius here... so not nice._

 
LOL WHOOPS! I was wondering why some of those points were kind of obscure numbers hahaha


----------



## GirlyGirl18 (Jan 26, 2010)

Aw what a cute post! I'll admit I'm guilty of going to school wearing sweatpants and a hoodie... but you've inspired me! i don't know why its just so hard to find cute winter outfits


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 7, 2010)

Are many of you experiencing winter for the first time while away in college? Because it's really not _that_ exotic that it gets cold outside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get a polar expedition type parka (Canada Goose makes a mean one) and you can wear a t-shirt underneath if you like. And UGG does not make the only warm shoe on this planet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bally and Clark's have some great suede, sheepskip lined booties, that keep feet very warm and still let you look like an adult.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Feb 7, 2010)

I love your fashion narrative throughout your post and there are a few things I wanna touch on.

I have to agree/ dissagree with the leggings being pants. Sometimes leggings are in the pants category on websites and stores. And women like me would proudly wear them as pants i.e. in the spring with a nice tunic. However, there ARE indeed a few type of women that should steer clear from leggings...

I defiantly agree with the super high heel boots in the winter. Some many college girls want to feel "cute/hot" going to school. As if no girl can be hot wearing warm clothes? LMAO

I would like to add the weather confusion with some people (cause guys do this too), girls wearing the ugg boots/combat boots in the spring, but opt to wear the Summer clothes in the winter..lol


----------

